# Rifle ID help needed



## jholman (Sep 15, 2011)

I have my Grandfathers old 30-06. I would like to know more about it. Can you help to identify it for me?


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

A close up photo of the other side just showing the action would help.


----------



## jholman (Sep 15, 2011)

Here it is.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

It appears to be a 1917 Enfield action. Remington made some rifles on that action. And a few custom rifles were built on that action. Send a pm to savage260 or whelen35 or plainsman. They all know more than I about these things.


----------



## severance (Jan 21, 2010)

it is indeed an enfield and possibly a remington model 30(enfield action) the stock is not a remington stock though so that was most likely replaced at some point. youd really have to look more closely to be able to tell if its a remington model 30 or a custom enfield project from long ago


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Other than a different scope, and the red star, it looks EXACTLY like the sporterized Enfield my father used for deer hunting for many years. That is the only thing I can say about it. I know next to nothing about them.


----------



## Whelen35 (Mar 9, 2004)

Is there any markings or verbage on the reciever? If is is a ex-military action it would have some markings as to who made it. If not, it could be that a gun smith sanded off the markings and re-trmpered the action. For some reason the back side of the bolt does not look to me to be an Enfield. Any idea about the age of the gun? Some idea of the marking on the action will tell the orgin. The stock and bottom metal are saying Santa Barba arms to me. We will see.


----------



## spitfire_er (Jan 23, 2010)

100% U.S. M1917 sporterized military rifle. Not a Model 30 unless they replaced the cock on open, with a cock on close, and also they would have had to have changed the bolt stop, they are different. Also, the model 30's are clearly marked on the front ring on ether side of the scope base. The model 30's also have a " smooth knarled" stripe down the top of both the front and rear ring.

Looks to be an older job. Most sporter jobs in the past were done with mainly Remingtons, and some Winchesters. Eddystones were used but not as often back in the day. Stock looks to be an older Bishop stock.

Markings will be under the scope base, on the top of the front ring.

Older enfield barrels will usually shoot fair in the 1-2" range at 100 yards with a bedded action and floated barrel. Your barrel appears to be an original, should have proof marks on it, a common one is the eagle with numbers.

Scope looks like an older Weaver. Mounts Possibly an older Redfield. They were marked with a crosshair and R in the middle.

Value wise.... it was your grandfathers..... priceless! Other than that not much.


----------



## Tom T (Oct 2, 2011)

spitfire_er said:


> 100% U.S. M1917 sporterized military rifle. Not a Model 30 unless they replaced the cock on open, with a cock on close, and also they would have had to have changed the bolt stop, they are different. Also, the model 30's are clearly marked on the front ring on ether side of the scope base. The model 30's also have a " smooth knarled" stripe down the top of both the front and rear ring.
> 
> Looks to be an older job. Most sporter jobs in the past were done with mainly Remingtons, and some Winchesters. Eddystones were used but not as often back in the day. Stock looks to be an older Bishop stock.
> 
> ...


Great post, I have collected 7 1903's (1918 to 1943) but never got a 1917.I hear it is much more sturdy. Tom


----------



## spitfire_er (Jan 23, 2010)

I've owned lots of 1917's and 1914's. Along with a few Remington Model 30's. They are all similar but different.

This rifle looks like a standard sporter job from back in the day when you could buy a mauser or enfield for $10-15, buy a stock and a scope, and have a decent rifle for well under $100.

Most smiths that did these up usually didn't mark them and basically just cut the rear sight ears off, drilled and tapped, straightned the trigger guard, and re-stocked.

If you are lucky, the barrel maker and date might be on the top of the barrel near the muzzle. Most times they just cut them off because the original sight needed a groove in the barrel to attatch, so this was cut off and discarded and usually leaving you with a 23-24" barrel or so. Common makers were R (Remington), W (Winchester), JA (Johnson Automatic), E (Eddystone), and maybe HS (High Standard), don't quote me on HS though.

I've built quite a few customs off of these and they make exceptional shooters when done up right, but for someone paying to have it all done, it can get spendy.

Whelen35,

Santa Barabra? Were you thinking maybe Santa Fe Arms? Santa Fe Arms did make up a few enfields in the 1917, and SMLE configuration, and I'm sure they did some 1914's too, but I have seen far more mausers done by them than enfields. They also marked their barrels usually on the left hand side with "Santa Fe Arms" "model xxxx" and "california......."

BSA Also made some rifles based on 1914 Enfields, and were usually marked on the top of the rear receiver ring with "BSA" and "made in England"(usually visible on the top left hand rear side).

Flaigs out of PA also made a few well done 1917's. I owned one in .22-250 and it was well done.

Here's one I build a few years ago.


----------



## Whelen35 (Mar 9, 2004)

Santa Barabra, That's it. For some reason the stock with the red star is clicking with me. I very well could be wrong, but my brain dinged that when I saw it.


----------

